# 1938 Hedstrom Minuteman



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Scored this little fella off EBay. I think this is the first pneumatic tired trike like this I've seen but certainly the nicest original. Anyone else have one of these? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2019)

That's cool


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 16, 2019)

Is that the one from Indiana?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Is that the one from Indiana?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yep


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice! The graphics on the front fender look like three B2 bombers in formation!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Nice! The graphics on the front fender look like three B2 bombers in formation!




I think they are supposed to be stylized trains? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome trike Shawn!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 16, 2019)

Congrats Shawn!!
That’s the nicest original I’ve seen and only pneumatic tired one!
I’ve owned a few originals, but not as nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 17, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think they are supposed to be stylized trains? V/r Shawn



Also being a railfan, I believe there was a streamlined train back in the day called the "Minuteman" which ran on the Boston & Maine RR. The Hedstrom plant may have been located along that railroad in New England, giving them the idea for the model name. Nice that the pneumatic tires are still in good condition. They're super rare to find, and when they do come up for sale the seller usually is asking a high price for them. Very nice score, Shawn!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Also being a railfan, I believe there was a streamlined train back in the day called the "Minuteman" which ran on the Boston & Maine RR. Nice that the pneumatic tires are still in good condition. They're super rare to find, and when they do come up for sale the seller usually is asking a high price for them. Very nice score, Shawn!
> 
> Dave




Dave you are correct on the Minuteman train I was doing some research yesterday and came across that. I have been unable to locate any literature concerning this tricycle. If anyone has a copy of any ads I would appreciate it. I also have not been able to find another example of this tricycle. Does anyone know of another or have pics of one? Randy (seller) really worked with me on this one to make it happen. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 21, 2019)

Great score Shawn that’s an awesome design!


----------

